# "Finished" Hydra



## wastedspaceman (Jul 26, 2019)

Finished! Except for knobs, the ones I ordered were too big. Great sounding pedal and probably the most pro build I've ever finished so big kudos to PedalPCB for everything.

Got a few other pedals waiting on the work bench and should get around to posting the other ones I've finished but none of the look as good as this!









						New item by Jon Yolland
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jon Yolland
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jul 26, 2019)

Awesome...can't wait to try this one!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2019)

That looks great!  Love the contrast of the faceplate against the enclosure color. 

1611 knobs are a good fit: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/knobs-8689/kn1611-knob-black.html


----------



## wastedspaceman (Jul 26, 2019)

Robert said:


> That looks great!  Love the contrast of the faceplate against the enclosure color.
> 
> 1611 knobs are a good fit: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/knobs-8689/kn1611-knob-black.html


Thank you, the faceplate really took the look of it up a notch. I haven't gotten into making decals yet so most of my other ones I've built are just color or bare metal with sharpie labels. 

I'll have to check those knobs out. Was going for something that looked like the binson with the color and knobs I had chose


----------



## Funnel (Jul 26, 2019)

looks awesome, I would love to hear it!


----------

